# Fairfield Glade-things to do?



## Medcinmn (Mar 16, 2009)

I've held temporarily Wyndham Fairfield Glade and am doing research on things to do (in July).  We have (2) children 3 and 7, usually we fish, hike, horseback and whitewater raft.  

Are there places nearby with activities to keep us busy?  

Also, I read there is a grocery store nearby.  However, on the Fairfield Glade website it lists the closest being 10 miles way.

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## EAM (Mar 16, 2009)

Medcinmn said:


> I've held temporarily Wyndham Fairfield Glade and am doing research on things to do (in July).  We have (2) children 3 and 7, usually we fish, hike, horseback and whitewater raft.
> 
> Are there places nearby with activities to keep us busy?
> 
> ...


There are places either at the resort or nearby to fish, hike and ride horses.   There are children's activities offered in the summer.  I seem to remember that a rafting trip was offered by the activities department but we did not go.  There was once a small grocery at Fairfield Glade but it closed.  I don't know if one reopened.  There are several large groceries in Crossville.  
Fairfield Glade has a wide variety of activities available at the resort, including golf, swimming, tennis, mini-golf, basketball, etc.  If you want to bicycle, you might want to bring your own.  When we were there the rental bikes were in serious need of maintenance.

There are state parks, etc. in the area for hiking.  Also, Big South Fork is north of FF Glade.  It is about a two hour trip to the Sevierville-Pigeon Forge-Gatlinburg strip of tourist attractions, including Dollywood (which was far better than I expected it to be).  It is also about a two hour trip west to Nashville and the Grand Ole Opry, etc.   FF Glade may offer bus trips to these destinations.


----------



## lprstn (Mar 16, 2009)

We stayed here on our first stop in TN and were pleasently surprised. We had a great condo that had a split foyer, large 2nd bedroom with 2 full sized beds, a large 2nd bedroom. The Master Suite was on the lower level and was huge. With a large kitchen, laundry room and 6 person jacuzzi tub that you walk up to in the master bathroom. It had 2 balconies one off the Masterbed and one off the dinning area. The kitchen was large and had a large breakfast bar. The property was huge with 2 marina's, kids camp that was only $40 per day and it was worth every penny. One Marina had a fish fry (highly recommended) and a small beach. You can rent boats, fish, hike and more here. The fireworks were A1 (this coming from a person who goes to the Washington Monument for July 4th). Activities abound but its quiet, has some residential homes mixed in and will give you the feeling you are at your vacation home. Definately a place you can have fun or relax with quality accomodations.


----------



## pedro47 (Mar 16, 2009)

At this resort you can do everything your heart desire.  Your children will really enjoy this resort.


----------



## sfwilshire (Mar 22, 2009)

Check out the Cumberland County Playhouse. It's a top notch theatre and often offers children's plays. I believe they were doing Seussical the Musical this year. Not sure how long it plays.

Sheila


----------



## hvsteve1 (Mar 23, 2009)

The Playhouse is one of the big attractions. They run shows all year and, depending on the time, have Shanendoah and Suessical running, along with the usual local favorites such as Smoke On The Mountain. They also have a good concert series. The web site is http://www.ccplayhouse.com/ Check out the Palace Theater downtown as they have shows a few times a month and some are free. You are also about an hour from Knoxville if you would like to do anything there. Nashville is 2 hours, so it's a day trip.

There are other concerts and things going on and I would recommend picking up the local papers (the Glade Sun is free) to check. There's a new Food City near the Glade, so you don't have to bring much in the way of food.

The Glade has loads to do with the marinas, beaches, pools, golf, etc. Most of the people you'll be mixing with are full time residents, so it's a little different from your typical timeshare.  Be sure and hit some of the barbecue places near The Glade. The restaurant at Cumberland Mountain State Park in Crossville has a great buffet.  If you want to drink at home *bring liquor* as Cumberland County is currently dry, though they have voted to have a few liquor stores which may or may not be open by the time you're here.


----------

